# ar 10?



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

whats a good price to buy an ar 10 for?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Marks in Birmingham has the DPMS orical(?) in .308 for $799 new.....Thats about as low as I have seen


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

archer-1 said:


> Marks in Birmingham has the DPMS orical(?) in .308 for $799 new.....Thats about as low as I have seen


everyone has ar 15 but i want a little more knock down power thanks man


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cody said:


> everyone has ar 15 but i want a little more knock down power thanks man


That's what he is talking about. AR10 which is a .308. Marks has them on sale for $799 right now.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

That's cheap. I want one.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> whats a good price to buy an ar 10 for?


That's like asking... "What's a good price to buy a truck for?". Well what kind of truck do you want? Do you need to tow a 30 foot boat? Do you need to seat a family of four? Do you need 4 wheel drive? See what I mean?

Might want to be a little more specific about the AR10 you are wanting to buy. They can range from about $800 to several thousand $$$$$ depending on what you want. Do you want a free floating barrel? Do you want a guaranteed 1MOA accuracy? Do you want stainless steel barrel? Do you want an upgraded (match) trigger? Do you want a collapsible or fixed position stock? Do you want to mount a scope for hunting? Etc... etc...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i like my DPMS LR 308 a lot $1100.00


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I enjoy my Rock River lar-8, it wasn't cheap, but it sure does shoot. Fit and finish are perfect. Like bigbulls said, its all in what you plan on doing with it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My genuine Armalite AR-10 has served me well...










I'd part with it - but I'd need to work up a price...


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

nice acog


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ouija said:


> nice acog


*I bet the ACOG cost more then the AR.:blink: Been wanting one for years from Trijicon but too rich for my blood. Batteries for me I guess.*


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

scubapro said:


> My genuine Armalite AR-10 has served me well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a long shot but I'd be interested in knowing what you would be asking for it. PM me if you don't want to splat it accross the board.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

MOA LR308 AP4 with off the shelf ammo


----------



## KoolKat49 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the AR-10. I have like everyone I guess the ar-15. I'm curious what is the affective range on ar-10's on shooting deer?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

With the right optics, as far as you wanna air one out.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

An AR-10 in reality should be no more expensive than a equal quality AR-15. Their prices have finally come down to where they should have been to begin with.

When they first came out they were grossly over priced and of course guys that bought the early ones are now way upside down in them.

I have one in .243 that easily shoots under MOA. I really have no use for it or the AR-15s that I have but they're fun to shoot. Mine are all flat tops but I don't care for the railed fore ends etc. They only add weight, are rough on your hands and make you spend money on crap to hang off them that you don't need...LOL

A nice clean flat top, with a low power scope keeps the gun light and much more fun to use for me.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

KoolKat49 said:


> I love the AR-10. I have like everyone I guess the ar-15. I'm curious what is the affective range on ar-10's on shooting deer?


same as any other 308, but 300 yards is about my max without a bullet drop scope


----------

